# Photo Op... lol



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice Pokey... real nice.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny girl with her tongue sticking out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Too funny!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the tongue out photos!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's like "haha, I'm gorgeous and you're not!!" To all the other does  

She's as beautiful as ever!( minus the tongue lol)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought it was a great photo until I looked a little closer! lol There was another pic right after this one with her tongue were it is supposed to be... fortunately! 

Haha, Canyontrail.... that sounds about right!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh, Pokey!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I like it when one has it they have it lol. They generaly know it also


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I get that all the time, a really nice pose and yet, they have to do something silly with their mouths. HeHe. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think taking pictures of them is next to impossible, especially with just a phone camera, its shutter time is too ssssllllllloooooooowwwwww the shot I was trying to get I always miss and they have moved on to something else less appealing.... Still though, love this shot!!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great shot and great attitude! :-D She knows how to be in charge.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , she's gorgeous and funny :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a better pose with no tongue.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , nice ! But i like the one with the tongue  
Adds character , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

love the pics, especially the one with the tongue sticking out lol.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Nuce shots - but the ones with the tongue sticking out, or the inadvertently goofy expression - they are the ones that look like "real" goats! Pokey is a real cutie!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm hoping to get some pictures of one of our other goats in that same place this morning, so hopefully they will cooperate and not make faces like Pokey!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I vote Pokey for Face of the Month!!


----------

